# 10 Week pup started B.A.R.F. food today.



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

Well after absorbing all the great knowledge and information on these forums, I started my 10 week GSP on a Raw diet today. I thought I was feeding her healthy from the Purina Pro Plan Large Breed, but raw seems to be a lot healthier. 

Anyways, I still have a lot more questions with the issue. I bought raw chicken thighs and raw pork roast at about $1.00 a lb today. I started her off with half a thigh for her first meal with a whole raw egg (with shell) on top of it. Sure enough she ate it all within minutes and gnawed on the bone for about another half an hour.

Now Im reading some of the foods that are human foods that can be unsafe to dogs, just to make sure I don't accidentally feed her something wrong and I found that raw eggs can be harmful... This is contradicting a recipe I found on this forum, so I don't know really what to believe. I just want reassurance from someone that feeds their dog a raw egg once in a while, and the same goes for some Garlic I bought for her.

Also, I tried to read as much as I can before asking questions, but there are a lot of acronyms that many of you include in your posts, please tell me what these acronyms mean. 

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure my pup is healthy.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Raw egg is fine. I'm not sure about quantity (are you feeding a raw egg with every meal every single day? that might be bad- someone else might be able to fill you in on that) but I give Riley a raw egg every now and then.

I've heard that garlic can be toxic to dogs, as well as onions.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

A friend I knew used to put a raw egg in his GSDs food every day for her coat. I thought the same thing, won't she get sick from that?

Same thing with the raw food, from what I've read either they're not susceptible to salmonella or the food processes so quickly from their body it doesn't have time to fomulate.

I'm going to be watching these raw diet posts closely, as I'm seriously thinking of switching my two boys to one.

Years ago I had a pet sitter who swore by the raw diet. She had an older lab, he was 9 or 10 with all kinds of health issues, arthritis, etc. after switching to raw he played like a puppy again.


----------



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylRaw egg is fine. I'm not sure about quantity (are you feeding a raw egg with every meal every single day? that might be bad- someone else might be able to fill you in on that) but I give Riley a raw egg every now and then.
> 
> I've heard that garlic can be toxic to dogs, as well as onions.


I was planning on giving her a raw egg once a day, and a small quantity of garlic once a day because I heard it is not unhealthy due to it being a natural antibiotic and helping with flea's and ticks.

Jeff


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've fed raw egg before and Jerzey is fine. I don't feed it all that often but I've read that a few a week is fine for them, shell and all. I don't know much about garlic, although I put it in powdered form on my dogs food for every meal, otherwise she's not interested. What acronyms did you need help with? The raw ones (RBM, MM, OM)?


----------



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWhat acronyms did you need help with? The raw ones (RBM, MM, OM)?


Yes, these are the acronyms that I have been seeing a lot and I have no idea what they mean!!

Jeff


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

RMB = Raw meaty bone 
ex: chicken/turkey quarters, chicken/turkey wings, chicken breast (bone in), chicken/turkey/duck neck

MM = Muscle meat
ex: heart, ground turkey/beef/etc., canned mackerel/sardines, turkey/chicken gizzards, stomach

OM = Organ meat
ex: liver and kidney

From doing research I've also found a couple of extra things that people throw in with their dogs food, if you want to get an idea of what is okay for them to eat besides meat. They don't use them every day but maybe as a treat or something. They are: eggs, oatmeal, banana, cottage cheese (small amounts), plain yogurt (to help aid digestion), frozen veggies, hotdogs, string cheese, meat baby food, apple, rice, pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling but plain pumpkin. This helps harden loose stools and might be something to consider if your puppy has them when first transitioning.)

If you look at the "Our Dogs Diets" thread it will help give you an idea of what people feed their dogs. That's where I got the above list. It's SO helpful to get an idea of what other people feed to learn what is okay for you to feed.


----------



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

Jerzey,

Thanks a lot for this information, this clarify's so much!! thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

When starting a raw diet, I would start by feeding only ONE protein source for the first week (at least) to make sure your pups transition to this new diet is going well. Some dogs can not handle the immediate variety (when first starting only) and this can cause the runs. 

Garlic in certain amounts is toxic (calling Lori here - I know you have these amounts)...I forget the figures, but I do sprinkle some on my dogs food most mornings.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

No problem! I JUST started feeding raw too (literally, 5 days ago) so I've posted tons of question of the past few days and have gained a bit of knowledge from everyone, haha.









I was also given the advice to stick to one protein source and to avoid OM for the first few weeks. For example, I bought whole chickens and just cut them up and measured the RMBs first and then threw in chucks of meat (without bone) until it was the total amount of her meal. Try your puppy on just RMB and MM to start and, once you're getting good stools after each meal for a few weeks, add the organ meat (chicken organs, preferable.) After a few weeks with her being good on that diet try switching something (maybe ground beef for her MM instead of chicken) but keep the rest of the diet the same and wait for consistently good stools after each meal (again allow for a few weeks to pass) then add something new. It sounds like a long process but it will help you in finding out if there is anything that your dog cannot tolerate. 

If you're dog is having consistently loose stools try a bit of pumpkin. I haven't used it, so you may want to get advice from someone else on just how much (although I can't imagine it's much more than just a spoonful) and how often.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

One last thing! Someone posted this link and it helped me A LOT. It's an excel spreadsheet someone made to figure out exactly how much to feed your dog.

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/keithjab12...case.yahoo.com/

I downloaded the second (prey model) because I do not plan on feeding my dog any veggies as a constant part of her meal. I think puppies are supposed to eat 10% of their current weight (as opposed to adults who eat 2-3% of their ideal weight) but don't quote me on that... you may want to ask (unless, of course, you already know!







). You may also want to do research on how much RMB, MM, and OM you want to feed (the pre-set numbers on the spreadsheet are by no means the only percentages you can feed.)

Okay, I'll stop posting now!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually started puppies on split fryers or whole chickens (both cut up into appropriate sized meals) because it gave them a bit more variety with some very meaty parts and some less so (like wings and backs). I usually introduce beef MM next (heart for the most part) and chicken eggs followed by turkey parts, canned fish, rabbit if you can get it cheap, and lastly pork (many dogs don't handle pork well). I also use lamb's heart, but only rarely can get lamb RMB for a good price. Also, once they are eating the raw well for a couple of weeks I'll then introduce OM usually beef liver and/or kidneys. A lot of my dogs have never liked chicken or turkey OM.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have found my puppies eat as much if not slightly more than my adults. I don't weigh food so can't tell you percentages, but it is probably pretty close to what is recommended (2-3% of adult weight). It depends on the puppy. Vala never ate much (even though she thinks she should) compared to her mother and still doesn't even when she is very active and in competition shape.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay I know most here feel differently than me, but, puppies have specific nutritional needs that are different from the needs of adults and you only have one chance to grow them right. I wouldn't leave my dogs future up to a guessing game of what foods to feed and by hoping variety was enough to cover all the bases. 

I make my adult dogs diets utilizing the NRCs nutritional guidelines and they do have numbers for growing puppies.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=428679&page=2#Post428679


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Natalie, I am about to have my forth raw fed litter. Their dam has never eaten anything but raw. She was from my second raw fed litter. All, but one of her pups from her first litter have never eaten anything but raw. Her brother and 2 sisters have never had anything, but raw. Her mother has been on raw since she was 9.5 weeks old and her 1/2 sister has never eaten anything but raw. I have raised several other puppies to adulthood on raw. You do not need to be a rocket scientist to raise healthy puppies on raw.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthNatalie, I am about to have my forth raw fed litter. Their dam has never eaten anything but raw. She was from my second raw fed litter. All, but one of her pups from her first litter have never eaten anything but raw. Her brother and 2 sisters have never had anything, but raw. Her mother has been on raw since she was 9.5 weeks old and her 1/2 sister has never eaten anything but raw. I have raised several other puppies to adulthood on raw. You do not need to be a rocket scientist to raise healthy puppies on raw.


Lisa, Do you pretty much rely on a varied MM, OM, RMB diet that's more or less similar to your adult dogs' diet for your puppies?

Thanks!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lhczth You do not need to be a rocket scientist to raise healthy puppies on raw.


I never said you had to be a rocket scientist to raise healthy puppies.

I am glad your way works for you and wish you continued success!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Rhena, yes.


----------

